# 1010 diesel water pump ??



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

Another weekend, another thing needing fixing... 

Water-pump broke...

Anyone have any suggestions where to find one for a 1010 Diesel. Seems everywhere I looks there are ones for sale for gasoline. 

I'm throwing in a quick rant...why on earth did they put the powersteering shaft thru the radiator??? ...so in order to get the waterpump off, I need to take out the radiator, and the powersteering shaft, and the steering wheel and the throttle lever assembly, and and .... and I'm sure there are a few things I'm missing... yikes


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Lunker, I honestly believe the made it that way so you would NOT take it all off....you would decide it's too big a job and take it to the shop...."job security"!!!

No suggestions on parts location, but good luck!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Lunker, this is what I meant when I mentioned these machines are not easy to work on. The 1010 is a very early John Deere in this series and is VERY poory designed. 

The new John Deeres are just as poorly designed with respect to ease of mantenance in my opinion.


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't expect it to be easy, but this is just sad.... amazing that some engineers came up with this nonsense. Still can't get the steering level shaft off the steering arm, but it is coming off one way or another next weekend...  

Still need to get my hands on a rebuilt water-pump (when I eventually get the old one off).. anyone have any suggestions where I can find one?


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

This machine is not going to get the best of me!

The water pump is finally off. No matter what I tried I could not get the steering arm off. There is just not enough room to work under there. Also unable to remove the front axel to get more room, one of the set screws snapped off and is stuck as well. Ended up cutting off the fan shroud, and a small piece off of two fan blades. Got the fan out, that gave me enough room to get the waterpump out.

That is the good news, since these pumps are not available as aftermarket or rebuilt (as far as I can tell) now I have to get the pump apart to re-build it.... everything is stuck, and I mean stuck!!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I wish you were closer so I could share the fun!!


----------



## Lunker (Jun 9, 2009)

So the saga continues.

Took the pump to a local shop to have them take it apart.... seems the old bearing was so stuck that the housing cracked when they tried taking it apart.... yikes.


----------

